
Hackers Stalked Bangladeshi Bank for Two Weeks Before Heist - caseyf7
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-18/hackers-stalked-bangladesh-bank-for-two-weeks-before-big-heist
======
mchahn
> These threat actors appear to be financially motivated,

Duh.

~~~
jjirsa
Not always as clearcut as you may expect.

